# white pigeon, plucked wing feathers.



## eblaja (Jan 17, 2010)

Good day to you all, 
Neighbor’s kids brought a white pigeon to me yesterday, it could not fly, I have examined the wings and it had a few patches of blood, also it looks like someone plucked all the big (flying) feathers from both wings.
One wing does not even have the long and middle feathers. 
It looks like it is a mature bird thou.
Took it to the vet, he did not have much to say about the bird only gave me some antibiotics and that was it. 
It has a very quite behavior, it will not clap the wings when I’m approaching, only starts to shake. 
Tried to put the bird in the cage and it went crazy, so I had to take it out and leave it in the room.
I have observed that it does not like to be on the floor so I placed it on the site of a basked for the night. It did not move, even thou there was food and water near. I tried to hand feed and give water and it all end up on the floor.
This morning I place the bird in the cage on a wooden stick (did not have the stick last night), it did not fight it, and actually observed it eating as well.

The bird looks ok, but I’m really worried about the wings,
Will the feathers grow back, and how long will it take?
Will she be ok after if I want to release it? After the feathers are grown back, or will she have a problem to survive in the wild?
Sorry for the long story, just trying to not miss anything.
PS. I’m located in United Arab Emirates, Middle East. 
Thank you all


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Eblaja, thanks for helping the pigeon  From a completely plucked stage, the feathers will take some time to grow back, I guess atleast a month and a half. If its a grown up pigeon (and not a very young one) then you can release it once the feathers have grown back, but release it where another flock of pigeon is present. I hope there is no other disease as of now, please keep a close look on the pigeon's poop. I have heard from a couple of friends that there are pigeon fanciers in UAE, so if you are reluctant to release the pigeon to the open you can check if any other fancier would be interested to adopt the bird. Good luck


----------



## eblaja (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks a lot Sreesh,
Also I have placed the bird in a cage but looks like it is too small (has enough peace to urn and flap its wings if needed), because it is continuously beating itself to the walls of the cage. 
Is it because wants to be free?
Or it is got some sort of problems? 
I would like to care for the bird and set it free when its feather will grow. 
Please help.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Eblaja,
Yes the feathers will grow again. I would keep bird in cage though as obviously it is tame bird. Someone did plucked feathers to prevent her from flying. If you let her go, it will perish as it is not used to the wild. Birds raised by people do not know how to search for food.
Pigeons make great pets, and it will bond to you quickly.

Get bit bigger cage so she can spread wings inside.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi, the pigeon is beating its wings against the cage because it wants to be free. If you allow this to continue, the remaining feathers will become battered and broken and it will never fly again.
It can be difficult to tell if a pigeon can survive in the wild, most can, even hand reared ones, but yours is definitely not hand reared if it is trying to get out of the cage. It would be better in something with soft sides which will help preserve what's left of its flight feathers. Don't know if you can arrange that?


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Nooti said:


> yours is definitely not hand reared if it is trying to get out of the cage


My pigeon is hand reared and tries to get out of the cage. She doesn't like caging at all, especially since my "provisional caging" consists in a small cage. She wants to escape as she prefers to wander around my room rather than be stuck there.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No good to keep them in too small a cage. They need room to move around, and flap their wings. They will ruin their wings in a too small cage.


----------



## eblaja (Jan 17, 2010)

I just want to thanks everybody for support!!!.

Lucky (my husband named it) looks ok she is eating and drinking water, we bought a heater and placed it in the room so it will keep her warm (it was shaking the previous night, even I was cold). 
I’m reluctant to give the care of the bird to anyone as the vet said that people breed the pigeons here for food for themselves as well as for falcons. 
I don’t want lucky do be dinner…..
In regards with the gage I’m still looking …no results for now…will keep looking.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thank you for the update.


----------



## eblaja (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey Guys, the antibiotics that the vet gave me are called <Chlortetracyclin+, chevita GmgH> .
Is it ok to give it to her, I have been mixing the yellow powder in her water. 
Please advice…..thanks.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi
sorry, I was looking at the sentence - continuous beating against walls of cage - this usually signifies a wild bird. Most tame birds will not show wildness and continuous battering against cage bars. Maybe it was just a language misunderstanding and my imagination ran wild!
chlortetracyclin is not an antibiotic I have used but checked this on the internet. The general information I got on it is as below.

chlortetracyclin
Treatment against infections of the respiratory organs

•Effective against Chlamydia psittaci infection (Ornithosis)
•Effective against Infectious catarrh, Coryza
•Additionally, support of body metabolism and resistance
•Available in powder form for treatment via the drinking water and in capsule form for treatment of individual birds.
Hope this helps


----------



## Jimhalekw (Jan 1, 2010)

If I ever came back as a pigeon, and get injured, I know which house to go to! Thank you for being so caring! For about 20 years I have been volunteering as a wild bird rescue person here in Key West, Florida. The nicest thing about picking up injured birds, is finding the people that are willing to take the time and effort to do what they can. Many times they don't even know what kind of bird, but they will help a bird for hours until they know to call us. It is one of the nicest things in my life now that I think about it and I will never give it up! Many good friends have been made years ago and I just made another today, injured racing pigeon.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Nooti said:


> Hi, the pigeon is beating its wings against the cage because it wants to be free. If you allow this to continue, the remaining feathers will become battered and broken and it will never fly again.
> It can be difficult to tell if a pigeon can survive in the wild, most can, even hand reared ones, *but yours is definitely not hand reared if it is trying to get out of the cage. *It would be better in something with soft sides which will help preserve what's left of its flight feathers. Don't know if you can arrange that?



I must disagree with that statement.


----------



## eblaja (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey guys, thank you so much for the support, it is really great and it feels that I’m not alone!!.

As I’m typing this Lucky is on the floor flapping its featherless wings and enjoying some freedom that we can give her before and after our work. 

I also wanted to check about food, as of now I got some mixed trill seeds for Canary. Will that do?
Thank you all.


----------



## eblaja (Jan 17, 2010)

missing its wing feathers, but clean from blood.


----------



## eblaja (Jan 17, 2010)

Not sure if the cage is big enough so i have posted a pic, i'm keep on looking for cages but its looks like no one keeps birbs in the town where i leave.
i have found some sites about pigeon fanciers here in the village but they have special big houses for their birds.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

S/he is a beautiful bird.
The cage is small, but if you can let him out for a hew hours a day while home then he will do just fine.
Also a dog crate would do if you can find one.

Reti


----------



## eblaja (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you so much Reti,

But now I have one more worry, i have come home from work and i see that some of her poo is different (right corner looks green), i apologies but i have attached the picture.....is she ok or is this a problem?...maybe the food that i give her (trill for canary) is not good? 
Please..I’m starting to panic..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for caring for this bird.

Is she fluffed up all the time?

What are you feeding the bird?

I would cover that cage (all sides except front) to prevent the bird from catching any colds, should there be any cold drafts of air and if the bird has any pre-existing health issue already, this would make things worse. Pigeons do well in wider, rather then longer cages, and they do need time out of cages.

Pigeons can stand cold air (unless they are sick), but they cannot handle drafts of wind or cold air. Allow the bird access to sunshine outside.

If you haven't done the prevention, ACV in the water, probiotics and garlic (I will explain-if needs be), I would do that, and see if the poop gets better, if not get a fecal done. Stress can also bring on messy poopies. Has the bird been treated for canker, cocci and worms?


----------



## eblaja (Jan 17, 2010)

*hi Treesa*

Hi Treesa,
Thank you lots for the post...
I will start one by one..

It is the 4th day from the time that I got her…
I have been giving her Trill mixes for canary but I have read that I can mix wheat with popcorn and peas, so I’m going to purchase this tomorrow. I’m also looking into importing some mixed grains for molding (as I hope this will encourage the feathers to grow). 

Is it ok if I just move the cage far from windows instead of covering, I feel for it to be in the dark while I’m at work

Not sure if she’s been treated or not and I don’t know what to do any prevention, the vet has given me some antibiotics (Chlortetracyclin+, chevita GmgH) that I put in her water for 2 days. The vet said that this will do every time that she will behave not normal or get sick, but in all honesty I thing he just looked surprised to see a pigeon on his table. 

Also when on the floor, is trying to fly but it falls back on the ground then it stays fluffy for a wile with the wings (one or the other) open (like a plane) and the body shakes a bit. 

It is doing a lot of cleaning.. also every day when cleaning I find a lot of white pieces of (like dried skin of small pieces of feathers) all over the place. 

Today when I placed it on the floor to get some freedom, I observed that is limping on her left leg, I have examined and touched the leg and it looks ok and strong.
It is not limping with a big limp, it can walk but it prefers not to use the left leg.
Not sure what it is.
Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't mean for you to cover it all the way, only on three sides and the top, that way the bird will still have light, yet won't be in the path of drafts. Yes, you can move the bird away from windows, but make sure the bird is warm.

I would recommend calcium supplement, also. You can use a human grade calcium-1/4th serving. The bird may be limping due to injury or even lack of calcium.

I would do the preventive herbs, before using any drugs, or do you have a diagnosis?


----------



## eblaja (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks Treesa,

I have moved the cage already and i have moved the heater with it as well.

In the mixed food that i give it is got small sea shells that it can eat. How do I give the human grade calcium to her – does it go in the water? 

Is there a chance of calcium overdose?

I do not have any diagnose and I will be very happy if you can explain the process please..
Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Charis said:


> I must disagree with that statement.


That's true. A pigeon who is hand reared WILL want out of the cage also, and some are more stubborn about it than others. Also, pigeons DO flap their wings for exercise, that is why you need to have a cage large enough for them to exercise their wings. Even my hand reared birds will flap their wings, and if they don't have enough room, they can damage the feathers. It's just what they do. As Reti mentioned, if you can let him out for exercise a couple of hours a day, he would do a lot better. And probably be calmer while caged. They do need exercise.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

eblaja said:


> Thanks Treesa,
> 
> How do I give the human grade calcium to her – does it go in the water?
> 
> Is there a chance of calcium overdose?


If it is tablet you cut in half or fourths and gently slide it to the back of the throat and allow the bird to swallow. Give one piece at a time. If it is liquid calcium you can add to drinking water.

ACV is apple cider vinegar- a drop of it to a drinking bowl of water. (1 tablespoon to 1/2 gallon of water.) Every three days.

*You can give the bird a soft gel garlic cap-if the bird doesn't suffer from upset stomach, down the throat (over and behind tongue), it slides easier if you put a drop of water on it. I would give one a day, until you notice a difference in the bird, then once a week,

*You can do the same with a probiotic cap, or buy loose powder and put it on the seed. Give every three days.

*1/4th human serving. 

These things can be found at a health food store and/or grocery store, it may take time to find these things, but well worth the effort.


----------



## eblaja (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Treesa,

thank you so much for the advice, i have made a note of all the above and will go to purchase at the local health store.

ome more question, last i got garlic caps for me they were quite big, is there a dosage that i have to maintain, you said 1/4 of human servings but honestly i dont know what the human serving is.
i know the caps come in 250, 350 mg. what dosage will be advisable. 
Same for the probiotic please?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

eblaja said:


> Hi Treesa,
> 
> thank you so much for the advice, i have made a note of all the above and will go to purchase at the local health store.
> 
> ...


Thank you again for all you are doing for this lucky bird.

Again it is all 1/4th of a human dose.

I recommend the soft gel garlic caps (each cap is 250 or 500 mg.), which are smaller then the large "good year blimp" type caps. lol. I have on occasion used the larger ones, being very careful and I usually slick them down with a drop of Neem oil to get them down easier.

If you can find a bottle of pure Neem oil, that would be a nice addition.

Probiotics, you can use the powder if the caps are too large, or you can break twist the cap open. Good probiotics are only found in the refrigeration section of health food store. You can use a good plain yogurt if you can't find the probiotics.


----------



## eblaja (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Treesa,
how are you, i hope well.

i have went to the shop and got "odorless Garlic" from NOW, 100 pcs in soft gels. it says that each one is only 50mg* that is way less then what you have mentioned above. do i give her 5 caps?
as of now i gave her one cap only, i had to add a drop of water as i did not know how to make it silky. 
i could not find the probiotic, but your above massage helped a lot.
thank you so much for your help.
regards 

Elena


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

eblaja said:


> Hi Treesa,
> how are you, i hope well.
> 
> i have went to the shop and got "odorless Garlic" from NOW, 100 pcs in soft gels. it says that each one is only 50mg* that is way less then what you have mentioned above. do i give her 5 caps?
> ...


I'm not sure what kind of results you will see with a 50mg. Cap, but it sure is a good start.

Give her one a day, for now...then 2. I cannot suggest giving her 5 a day because of the other contents/ingredients.

Here is the Now brand I use: It's 1500 mg, so the bird gets 500 mg per day. This has proved to work well.

http://www.iherb.com/now-foods-garlic-oil-1500-mg-250-softgels/599?at=0

water works well to slick the cap up, or a drop of Neem oil works even better, plus it is also beneficial.


----------



## eblaja (Jan 17, 2010)

hi Treesa, 

i have found the bottle that i got and attached the link, the only difference that the bottle i got is 100 pcs,
http://www.iherb.com/Now-Foods-Odorless-Garlic-Concentrated-Extract-250-Softgels/730?at=0
can you please let me know if it is good?
thanks a lot


----------



## eblaja (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Treesa,

Can you please advice how many days should I be giving her the garlic gel? She is been having one a day for 5 days now….how long should I continue for?

I got her a bigger cage, the cage door is always open so she can get out anytime she wants…

I found mites or fleas so I’m in search for Scatt now to fix the problem.
Is it true that the bird fleas can jump on to the human? 
Thanks for your advices..
Elena


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

eblaja said:


> Hi Treesa,
> 
> Can you please advice how many days should I be giving her the garlic gel? She is been having one a day for 5 days now….how long should I continue for?
> 
> ...


You can continue giving the bird one per day for another week and see how she does, and then give her one every other day.

Do you notice any difference in her yet?

Pigeon lice (they are not like fleas) will not bother humans, I have never had any jump on me. You can allow her to bathe in the sink or somewhere else warm, that will help keep down the nasty "critters". 

Thank you for everything you are doing for this bird, I'm sure she loves her new home and she is having such a wonderful life now.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can pick up seven dust 5% in any hardware store for the bugs, or a permethrin dust in most grain stores. They work good. Just don't go near his head or eyes. And they have different caged bird sprays in pet shops if you can't find the scatt.


----------



## eblaja (Jan 17, 2010)

Do you notice any difference in her yet?

Hi Treesa,

Definitely change, but as I have not had birds before not sure what is good and what’s bad, as of now, the poop looks ok, it is got more courage, it bites and flaps its wings when I want to give her the caps (I have to slowly approach and do the job not to do any damage) it got vocal as well,.

One thing that bothers me is that I have taken it outside few times and it runs back into the house and in its cage, is it afraid of being outside? (I want it to get some sun). 

I don’t want to get is to used to us as one day when it is better she will have to find a home for itself as well as a partner.


----------



## eblaja (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Guys…. I need some help…this morning I have found some of Lucky’s poop very watery and a light greenish color.
I’m concern that something’s not ok, can anyone advice what it is…
Is it possible to be an upset stomach? 
Thanks


----------



## eblaja (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi guys, 
I need some help we were ok up to now, but for a few days I see that the droppings are more and more watery to the point that there is more water then anything, also today I have observed that she is dropping the wings down they just kind of hanging to the sides. 
Any suggestions, please I really need your help…..
Thanks you all.
Regards 

Elena


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The poops need to be checked to see what is going on.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Elena,

Could please post what supplements and any medicines you are currently giving, how often and in what amounts, as well as what you are feeding with.

I see you have two threads going and did not notice at first. I see where you are supplementing with galic, anything else? You don't seem to have any meds on hand, how easy is it to a some antibiotics where you are in the UAE, but I am not clear on what you are feeding Lucky, could you please detail Lucky's food. Please reply in your other thread where you posted the current photo of Lucky.

Karyn


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

eblaja said:


> Hi guys,
> I need some help we were ok up to now, but for a few days I see that the droppings are more and more watery to the point that there is more water then anything, also today I have observed that she is dropping the wings down they just kind of hanging to the sides.
> Any suggestions, please I really need your help…..
> Thanks you all.
> ...


Hi Elena,

Are you giving the bird probiotics and ACV? If you are only giving the bird garlic then this might be why, as garlic is a natural antibiotic which can disturb the balance of good gut bacteria.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

> One thing that bothers me is that I have taken it outside few times and it runs back into the house and in its cage, is it afraid of being outside? (I want it to get some sun).
> 
> I don’t want to get is to used to us as one day when it is better she will have to find a home for itself as well as a partner.


She knows where she's safe. Especially since she can't fly and is still alive.

When possible, I try to give my rescues a choice: the option of flying free (if it is okay for them), or the option of remaining an "indoor" bird. Different birds make different choices. They are individuals like we are. 

If I am unable to keep a rescue (which is usually the case), I try to find someone to adopt it if it needs to stay in an aviary.

Larry


----------

